
Big Names Take Hit on Theranos - realdlee
http://www.wsj.com/articles/big-names-take-hit-on-theranos-1480379536
======
rahrahrah
This con is mind boggling, especially because apparently she swindled
_everyone_. It's not like a small group knew what was going on. It seems like
no one knew anything but her.

~~~
ben_jones
At what point does ignorance === innocence? At at what point does _claiming_
ignorance === innocence?

What are some of the challenges in proving malicious intent in these kinds of,
ultimately, financial transactions?

The way the last financial crisis was "concluded" and the way Theranos will
likely conclude leaves me with little to no hope for our justice system.

~~~
duaneb
How is a crime and not just a terrible investment in a charismatic individual?

~~~
rahrahrah
When you claim that you have a machine that does X and you KNOW that's not
true, that's fraud. Amazing how people struggle with this simple concept.

~~~
duaneb
Ahh. So the difference is illustrating who knew what when.

Good to know, but it's hard to generate much sympathy in an investment BEFORE
proof of concept.

I had assumed that would be a civil suit instead of criminal.

------
raincom
I don't feel sorry for these big names. What big guys do to pre-IPO companies
is same as what hedge funds on wall street: take 5% position in a company and
'pump' it on media (CNBC, WSJ). And the retail follows, thereby increasing the
stock price.

